# 6. Indoor Cycling Marathon 2013



## jobeagle (4. Januar 2013)

Am 2. Februar startet der 6. Indoor Cycling Marathon vom Radl Express bei Feucht. Wir sind als Team und als Sponsor dabei

Einige Einzelstarterplätze sind noch frei. Wer macht mit?

http://www.indoorcycling-marathon.de


----------



## jobeagle (5. Januar 2013)

Nachtrag: Wir haben im Team noch 2-3 Plätze am Samstag zu vergeben. 

Wer in der Nürnberger Gegend wohnt und Interesse hat schickt mir eine PM oder Email.

Edit: Das Team steht fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

